# can any Human hand start a Yanmar 2QM or 2GM?



## hertfordnc (Sep 10, 2007)

I'd love to be able to do this. The ability to hand start the engine would take so much anxiety away. My chain was rusted stiff so I replaced it. But no matter how fast I get it spinning it stops instantly when I close the compression. 

I figure they put it on there for a reason. Do some of these engines come with heavier flywheels?


----------



## arf145 (Jul 25, 2007)

What chain is that?


----------



## hertfordnc (Sep 10, 2007)

arf145 said:


> What chain is that?


There is a chain on the front of the engine for the hand crank. It's ratcheted so it can rotate the engine but does not spin during operation.


----------



## arf145 (Jul 25, 2007)

My 2GM20F doesn't have this chain--for that matter, it has no hand crank either. Always figured the PO kept/lost it. Maybe mine isn't even set up for one.

Tom


----------



## JohnRPollard (Mar 26, 2007)

Never tried it, but...

You'd probably want to release the compression on both cylinders, spin it a fair bit to heat up the cylinder walls some, then advance the throttle to full, then throw the lever for only one cylinder once you got it spinning again. If it fires off then you throw the other cylinder. 

This is where glow plugs would really help....


----------



## hellosailor (Apr 11, 2006)

From what I've experienced, you need three men, two of them big strong grinders and the third nimble enough to reach and engage the compression lever without getting in the way of the two guys grinding. Then, with some luck AND a can of starting ether, you may be able to fire it up.

A can of starting ether is an extremely valuable part of this--the diesel needs some help at times like this. If you don't have ether...WD-40, butane, whatever you've got, try!


----------



## chucklesR (Sep 17, 2007)

All those wonderful stories of 'put the transmission in neutral, release compression, sail real fast, then pop the compression'lever! (like push starting a car) are just B.S. then?
No, Really?
My Yanmar manual said I could do that, and IIRC, said if I did get it started like that to let them know, as I'd be the first


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

Chuckles-

That's because you keep forgetting to put the saildrive leg down.


----------



## Plumper (Nov 21, 2007)

First, I have not been able to start my 2QM20 by hand yet. My friend, who has one, can. He says that the trick is for one person to grind as fast as he can and for a second person to flip the decomp lever on one cylinder without telling the grinder when. The grinder still keeps grinding for all that he's worth.

Ellen Macarthur used a line to the end of the boom and a series of pulleys to pull start her diesel.


----------



## EO32 (Jan 7, 2008)

Yes.

I have a 2QM20 and when I bought the boat last year, the only battery had a bad cell and could not start it.

I stated it by hand serveral times. Release the decompression, hand crank and get it going as fast as you can then drop the decompression and hope she fires. (Of course make sure your fuel is on, not like I would ever do something that stupid more then twice)

Chris

And she started after sitting 4 years. I was impressed.


----------



## hertfordnc (Sep 10, 2007)

So EO32, Tell me about your workout program? I'm in reasonably good shape for my age and I did all those things but when that compression lever is closed that motor STOPS spinning. 

On a good battery it starts very easy and it runs great. 
I wonder if there aren't different flywheels on some engines?

I've hand started other diesels this way but this one does not seem to build much inertia. 

Thanks


----------



## chucklesR (Sep 17, 2007)

sailingdog said:


> Chuckles-
> 
> That's because you keep forgetting to put the saildrive leg down.


Yanmar on my old Hunter SD, Westerbeke and saildrive on the Gemini.

For what it's worth folks, on my Gemini I have a drive leg that drops down off the stern. I can see the prop in the water while sailing. Just from looking, it does not spin fast enough in neutral to start. Sailing fast (10knts) then dropping the leg wouldn't work as the leg would (has) literally bounced along on top of the water.

I'd like to hear from anyone who has 'sail' spun his motor to a successful start.


----------



## Zanshin (Aug 27, 2006)

The only human hand that can start this engine is that of Maradonna and most Americans won't understand why.


----------



## denby (Feb 21, 2007)

hellosailor said:


> From what I've experienced, you need three men, two of them big strong grinders and the third nimble enough to reach and engage the compression lever without getting in the way of the two guys grinding. Then, with some luck AND a can of starting ether, you may be able to fire it up.
> 
> A can of *starting ether *is an extremely valuable part of this--the diesel needs some help at times like this. If you don't have ether...WD-40, butane, whatever you've got, try!


I would not use ether on a diesel, WD-40 or engine fogger used to winterize the engine. Ether is not good for a diesel engine.


----------



## hellosailor (Apr 11, 2006)

"Ether is not good for a diesel engine." No, it isn't good for routine use.

But when your options are staying out for an extra week, hitting a lee shore, or trying to finance a tow boat, sometimes "not good" becomes a different pecking order. Everything is relative.

A diesel engine itself is "no good" unless it can be started. Worse, it is smelly and heavy, too.<G>


----------



## EO32 (Jan 7, 2008)

I'm 51, a little overweight, 225 lbs, 6 foot.

When I get the urge to workout, I tend to sleep until it passes.

I think the trick is how much fuel. I find that it will not start on full throttle, but 1/2 throttle.

It is a workout to get it started. It takes about 6 turns to get it up to speed, then drop the decompression while cranking and get the first compression to fire. I usually takes two or three tries.


----------



## bubb2 (Nov 9, 2002)

I am still unsure how this is done, as when I bought my boat new with a 2gm20f it didn't come with a crank handle and a winch handle does not work! What do you guys crank with or where did you get the handle?


----------



## MedSailor (Mar 30, 2008)

Plumper said:


> First, I have not been able to start my 2QM20 by hand yet. My friend, who has one, can. He says that the trick is for one person to grind as fast as he can and for a second person to flip the decomp lever on one cylinder without telling the grinder when. The grinder still keeps grinding for all that he's worth.


I had a 2qm20 on my last boat and due to some starter issues (probably my wiring) right before I sold her I pretty much ONLY started her by hand. I'm 5'10" average build. I must admit the first many times I tried it I thought it was impossible but it is definitely do-able. The quote from above is pretty much the meat of it. It really takes 2 people. One cranking like MAD and the other releaseing the levers. I told them when and tried to time it when I was on the part of the stroke where I was pulling towards myself. Doing it by suprise might work also.

I found several technique tweaks before I could reliably start it. First, stack the deck in your favor. Start the engine during the warmest part of the day if possible. Putting towels on the engine and pouring hot/boiling water on them and leaving them for a while helps to heat the engine. You can also crank with levers decompressed while someone holds a blowtorch near the air intake to warm up the calendars. You can also use the torch to heat up the air intake manifold before cranking so that the air passing by it warms.

Remember that on the 2qm20 the handle will not kick back at you so you don't need to hold it in a weird way and be scared of when it starts. It freewheels just like when you stop pedaling a bike. Grasp the handle and get serious! Speed is the key. I would use my entire upper body, not just my arms.

I found that a good stance was really important. I would take out a bilge floorboard and brace my legs between stringers for a solid stance.

WD40 definitely helps and is great for your engine (most of these tricks I got from a cruise ship mechanic that helped me start my engine after I got the starter submerged in salt water  ) Don't just do a little squirt either, have the person holding the levers in one hand, wd40 in the other, he waits until you have a few turns, begins spraying and 3-5 more revs later when you've got some speed on he lets go. BTW don't mix the wd40 trick with overly aggressive blowtorch in the air intake. Also take off the air filter for torching or Wd40. Wd40 is also good if you have old fuel that may not combust as easially. Also place a towel above the starter so that you don't drip Wd40 all over the electrical connections (spark) of the starter.

I've also found that with each successive attempt the engine warms up more and you may be successful on the 4th or 5th serious try. For this reason I will have the weaker person try 2 or 3 times to warm it up if it's cold or I think there might be problems, then I step in and look cool by starting on the 4th or 5th try.

Another trick if your battery is low is to immediately stop cranking. Go attempt to hand crank a few times and you can use what little juice is left in your battery to start her right up after you've warmed her up by hand.

It absolutely can be done reliably by an average person and once you develop a few techniques it becomes a very reliable way to start the engine. I've even gone on trips without an alternator or a starter.

A good time to practice, and get over the jitters some people have from hearing horror stories it so start her up by hand after a day of normal motoring. When warmed she'll start up immediately. Then try it on a warm day (on a cold engine) and then graduate to doing it on a cold morning. Try with and without Wd40

My new boat has a perkins that you can't hand crank. I DO miss the security of that little handle. Let us know how it goes!

MedSailor

PS it was so important to me that I always carried a spare bike chain and link key in a ziplock bag with grease.


----------



## hertfordnc (Sep 10, 2007)

That was a truly excellent post. We will try again this weekend. For those who had no idea what we were talking about- here's picture of the engine:

dsc_4636.jpg

I took that photo on my first meeting with the boat. I've since replaced the chain.

WHy Fairhaven? Anything to do with my hometown and the starting Point for Slocum's solo voyage?


----------



## Gary M (May 9, 2006)

Yes it makes me want to run right down and crank on mine. well almost.  

It was an excellent post and I will try it some time soon. I always knew it was theoretically possible just have never seen it done. Usualy after about two attempts I give up but repeated tries warming the engine, and me, tend to make sense.

Happy Cranking
Gary


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

MedSailor-

Good post... but I think you need to add emphasis to this paragraph:



> *BTW don't mix the wd40 trick with overly aggressive blowtorch in the air intake.* Also take off the air filter for torching or Wd40. Wd40 is also good if you have old fuel that may not combust as easially. Also place a towel above the starter so that you don't drip Wd40 all over the electrical connections (spark) of the starter.


----------



## MedSailor (Mar 30, 2008)

EO32 said:


> I'm 51, a little overweight, 225 lbs, 6 foot.
> 
> When I get the urge to workout, I tend to sleep until it passes.
> 
> ...


I always used full throttle on the advise of the mechanic. BTW once you start it you might want to wander up to the cockpit and throttle down from 4000rpm in idle. Alternately you could shut it down after a few seconds with the decompression levers. Then do it again on 1/2 throttle.

BTW from your picture you'll never start the bugger. The top is missing from your Racor and you have air in the line. 

BTW someone asked about where to get a handle. Your yanmar dealer will have one and since it's a genu-ine yanmar part is should cost about 1/2 as much as your boat.

Crank away!!!

MedSailor

PS The boat's name when purchased by us was "Fairhaven" and yes, the PO lived in Farihaven WA (Bellingham).


----------



## EO32 (Jan 7, 2008)

I've had problems with mine starting on full throttle, that's what the manual says to do, but I have found 1/2 to 3/4 works better for me.

Also I have read to NEVER use the decompression to stop the motor. I guess it will fry the seals.


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

Hi,

Last year I was on a boat with a small Yanmar engine. Hand cranking was the only engine starting option, it was not fitted with a starter motor from new as far as I know. 

I can't remember the all the details but it had some kind of mechanism which held the decompression levers open. On about the 4th or 5th turn of the hand crank the compression dropped in automatically whilst you were cranking away. Had no problems getting it started. I didn't pay to much attention but it all looked like a genuine part of the engine. So may be it is available from Yanmar if you know the right question to ask.

Cheers

Ian


----------



## MedSailor (Mar 30, 2008)

So.... Did you get her started?

MedSailor


----------

